# Protein and burning fat



## rongarm (Dec 13, 2000)

I am a male of 57yrs of age.  I am in the process of trying to lose body fat (without fat burners which I have been told are a waste of money)by doing aerobic exercies, such as wogging (jogging and walking), but I have arthritis in my knees so I am somewhat limited as to the intensity of my exercises.  I do these 3-4 times a week for about 30 min ea.  I also try to watch what I eat, as not to consume too much fat.  My question is:  Is this type of aerobics fine for someone my age.  Also what is one of the best brands of whey protein (also farily cheap in price)I should get, since I am going to start lifting weights in two weeks.  And how much protein should I take?  I have heard 1g per pound of body weight, and I have heard 1/2g of protein per pound of body weight.  If I took 4-6 servings per day I would be buying this stuff every week, and that is expensive.  Your thoughts would be appreciated.  Also one more thing.  I also have myoplex (meal replacement product) that I take as a meal supplement.  Is this ok to take?.  Sorry this is so long.  Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Baseball (Dec 14, 2000)

Yes MRP's are fine to take.  But don't take them for all your meals.  At least I wouldn't do that.  I would maybe take it for Lunch if your a working man then go and lift weights after.  You should eat real food also in your diet.  After you work out you want to drink a Protein shake or you could take the MRP after your workout instead which would give you the protien and carbs you need.  I am thinking about getting a MRP for my school lunch because my lunches at school are shitty.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 14, 2000)

I don't agree with fatburners being a waste of money.  There are some good thermogenics on the market that work very well (ephedra & caffeine). I like Twinlab's Ripped Fuel.

If you can consume 1 - 1 1/2 grams of protein per pound of body weight, you're doing well!

MRP's are okay, but don't replace them for food.  If you're eating 5 meals per day, it's okay to use the MRP for one of those meals.

I like Optimum's 100% whey, it's good and cheap. But there are many good ones available.

I think cardio 3 days per week 20-25 minutes is plenty. Especially if you're going to start weight lifting. Try to do your cardio on opposite days of weightlifting.


Good Luck!


----------



## Cackerot69 (Dec 14, 2000)

protein.....the most controversial macronurient for BBers.

i'll just giveyou a few things to think about:

protein cuases a thermogenic effect.in ther words, it raises your body temp...thus, more calories burned during the day. the more protein you eat, the faster your metabolism.

protein needs large quantities of water to digest. so you needto keep your water intake high.  gallon of water MINIMUM. this will also help flush out any toxins that are present in your body.

protein is the last nutrient that the body will store as fat.

protein can be used for energy and muscle building. carbs and fat cannot build muscle. of course if your calories are to high, protein can also be store as fat, however, carb sand fat is much more easily stored a body fat.

whey should not be the staple of your protein intake. whole food sorces should be.

as far as brands. generally, you get what you pay for. the 5lb tubs of whey that cost $25 are not the best quality you can buy. however, they will work...

Optimum Nutriton. i would not trust these guys. they have be shown not to contain what the label claims.

ProLab
Sportspharma
EAS

would definately be a better buy.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 2, 2001)

Lots of good info given here, the best thing I can offer is to learn about diet. 

You can reach your goal of loosing weight without any sups like protien or fat burners. They do help the prosses but arn't nessessary if you have the right diet.


----------



## Oldman (Jan 17, 2001)

Did anybody happen to notice that this guy is 57???  That's fifty-seven, or about 4 decades older than Mr. Baseball, and who else?

Anyway...  There are no safe thermogenics for a 57-year old man.  Forget that idea completely.

Follow the American Heart Assoc. guidelines for a low fat diet.

At 57 you don't have anywhere near the testosterone in your body to turn a couple of hundred grams of protein per day into new muscle mass.  It ain't gonna happen...  Try to get a total of 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight per day.  Total, that means from all sources of food in a day.

At your age weightlifting will have a muscle toning effect as well as be aerobic.  Workout, any way you want, a couple days a week, 2 or 3, and get plenty of sleep.


----------



## Bench_It!! (Jan 18, 2001)

Not everyone reacts to the thermo pills. Ripped Fuel didn't do jack for me.

That was not pointed at what you said about a 57 year old taking it Oldman. Just that for some people it doesn't have an effect.

------------------
Shut up and LIFT!

[This message has been edited by Bench_It!! (edited 01-18-2001).]


----------



## Oldman (Jan 19, 2001)

I've tried Ripped Fuel.  It was gritty tasting, nasty, gave me both the jitters and the zero carb knocked me out.

Something about my personal metabolism but I can't do thermogenetics.


----------

